# Any success with horns and Hybrid mids?



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm considering installing a set of 8" Hybrid mids in the doors of my Challenger. Has anyone had any success with this combo? I'll be running the full body Ultra horns.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Kens challenger - Gallery - BackYard Installers

Hope this helps!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Same guy from ChallengerTalk?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Same guy from ChallengerTalk?


Yep, that's me.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I love the amp bridge and subs! Totally kicks ass. I may have to borrow that idea. The 15s in mine have magnet almost sitting on the floor of the trunk beacuse of the back seat angle. Something like your setup would give me a lot more flexibility with mounting locations. Any downsides (other than the time it takes to do the fiberglass right)?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hybrid not efficient enough. Find another mid to mate with your horns... 
Really... Trust me - your full body Ultra horns are 110dB 1w/1m - while the L6 are 87dB 1w/1m 

Kelvin


----------

